
Quantum algorithms: an overview - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/02/06/quantum-algorithms-an-overview/
======
Jeff_Brown
Shor's algorithm is _so_ _beautiful_!

------
sarosh
Nice overview from 2016.

~~~
godelmachine
I particularly liked Quantum Algorithm Zoo & the table on computational
complexity classes

